#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Υπόγεια δεξαμενή εφαπτόμενη σε υπόγειο κατοικίας

## Evan

Υπόγεια δεξαμενή νερού περίπου 60μ3 εφάπτεται σε υπόγειο κατοικίας. Να συνδέσω τα τοιχία της δεξαμενής με τα τοιχία υπογείου αφήνοντας αναμονές από τα δεύτερα; να το λάβω υπόψη στον στατικό υπολογισμό της κατοικίας;

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί όχι να μην έχεις κοινό τοιχίο υπογείου-δεξαμενής εφόσον έχεις και κοινό βάθος θεμελίωσης.
Στην περίπτωση αυτή θα έκανα ξεχωριστή επίλυση.

----------


## Evan

αναμονές εννοώ για την σύνδεση των τοιχείων κουστούμι θα το ρίξω, αλλά και κοστούμι να μην πέσει με τα waterstops και την επάλειψη που θα κάνω εσωτερικά για τις διαρροές δεν θα τρέχει

Κοινό βάθος θεμελίωσης για ευκολία κατασκευής

----------


## Xάρης

Και γιατί να μην το κατασκευάσει κάποιος όλο μαζί εφόσον έχει ίδιο βάθος θεμελίωσης.
Σαν να είναι η δεξαμενή ένα ακόμα δωμάτιο του υπογείου. Απλώς με ενισχυμένο οπλισμό και τα waterstops.

----------


## Evan

έτσι το σκέφτηκα και εγώ, πάντως να σας ενημερώσω από προσωπική εμπειρία πως τα waterstops δεν δουλεύουν πάντα ειδικά σε περιοχές με πολύ υγρασία γιατί διογκώνονται πριν την σκυροδέτηση και μετά καπούτ

----------


## Evan

έτσι είναι

----------


## vmaniad

Ξέρεται αν υπάρχει θέμα κανονισμού σε αυτή την περίπτωση? 
Νομίζω κάπου είχα ακούσει ότι απαγορεύεται να είναι κοντα σε θεμέλια και συγκεκριμένα πιο κοντα από απόσταση 1 μέτρου..
ισχυει κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## Xάρης

Σε βόθρο αναφέρεσαι και αν θυμάμαι υπάρχει σχετική αναφορά στον κτιριοδομικό.
Ρίξε μια ματιά και ενημέρωσέ μας αν δεν σου είναι κόπος.

----------


## vmaniad

Ναι χάρη έχεις δίκιο... 
ο κτιριοδομικός λέει για αποροφητικό βόθρο (ο χώρος κάτω από τη στάθμη του κτιρίου όπου συγκεντρώνοντα λύματα και όμβρια ύδατα) ότι η ελάχιστη απόσταση από τα θεμέλια του κτιρίου ή από τις γειτονικές ιδιοκτησίες είναι 2 μέτρα.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## sundance

Τα waterstops πού ακριβώς τοποθετούνται?

----------


## Pappos

Τα waterstops τοποθετούνται στους αρμούς διακοπής εργασιών.

Αυτό ίσως σε βοηθήσει http://www.lazarakis-constructions.gr/files/669.pdf

----------

sundance

----------


## Xάρης

Εκεί που κάνουμε τον αρμό διακοπής εργασιών.
Δες και *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

sundance

----------

